# izzo lever coffee machine



## dj sweetie (Sep 7, 2015)

hi there everyone

im new to this site and also new to the coffee game,ive just bought a izzo myway lever coffee machine and I just wanted to know if anyone could tell me how I would know if the machine is a dual fuel or just electric,if anyone can help me it would be much appreciated,also I looking to take a barista course do you know anywhere in Essex

many thanks


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

444


----------

